# Wala na ka.



## Roshini

What does 'wala na ka ' mean?


----------



## wEi-wEi

> 'wala na ka '



it's "wala ka na" = you're gone now

again i used "na" 'coz it's been said in present


----------



## Roshini

Oh I see. That's right. So, na ka also mean ngayon, di ba? So if i were to say 'wala ka ngayon', is it ok?


----------



## wEi-wEi

yup...

in "na ka" ex:

na ka *pula* ako ngayon - i'm wearing *red* today

_na ka in this sentence is used as describing what you've been acting or is happening... it's not exactly as ngayon..._


----------



## Roshini

Sige. Naiintindihan ko na ngayon. Maraming maraming salamat sayo. Sige, magandang araw sayo.


----------



## wEi-wEi

naks! nice tagalog there... you know what.. the best way to learn tagalog is by talking to someone who speaks that language... hehe!

kagaya ko, hahaluan ko ng tagalog ang mga sasabihin ko *para matanong mo* ang mga hindi mo naiintindihan... hehe! 

>> like me, i'll be mixing tagalog on words that i'll be saying *so that you can ask *things you don't understand... hehe!


----------



## Roshini

Yey!! hahaha. Sankyu! What's naks! by the way?


----------



## wEi-wEi

expression only... hehe! like wow!


----------



## Roshini

Oh ok. Here we say it like Amboi! or even Fuyoh! and even the english expressions as well.


----------



## wEi-wEi

hehe! see.. hmmm.. mag-oonline ako tommorow at 1pm... if you can be online that time edi ok! hehe! and kanina pala why nag-log out ako kasi i need to go home na... 'coz gagabihin ako masyado if hindi pa ako aalis... hehe! wala kasi ako sa house nun...


----------



## Roshini

MMM.......let me guess what you're saying, ok? I'll be online tomorrow at 1pm, ......... I have to log out because i have to go home now. 
Thedn i'm not sure about it already!!! 
this part -  'coz gagabihin ako masyado if hindi pa ako aalis... hehe! wala kasi ako sa house nun...??? Hindi ko alam na. *weeps*


----------



## wEi-wEi

> Hindi ko alam na.


Hindi ko na alam. (in a sentence hindi ka puwedeng mag-put ng "na"at the end except for ? and ! sentences)



> 'coz gagabihin ako masyado if hindi pa ako aalis... hehe! wala kasi ako sa house nun



'coz it'll be late for me if i don't go that instance... hehe! i'm not in my house that time...


----------



## Roshini

so you mean to say that, for Hindi ko na alam, or even hindi ka puwedeng mag.... I have to put ng 'na' a the end?

How is that suppose to happen? Coz I don't know where to put them, as in still hindi sigurado ako'y.


----------



## wEi-wEi

> hindi sigurado ako'y.


ako'y hindi sigurado

coz you can't put conjunction sa huli ng sentence di ba? if you're using english hindi naman tayo naglalagay ng english conjunction at the end of the sentence right....


----------



## Roshini

coz you can't put conjunction sa huli ng sentence di ba? if you're using english hindi naman tayo naglalagay ng english conjunction at the end of the sentence right....
Hello..... english first please *weeps*. 
Is it, you can't put a conj. at the end of a sentence. Then I'm not sure what you mean anymore. Hehehe.


----------



## wEi-wEi

coz you can't put conjunction sa huli ng sentence di ba? if you're using english* hindi naman tayo naglalagay ng *english conjunction at the end of the sentence right....

coz you can't put conj. at the end of the sentence right? if you're using english *we're not putting* conjunction at the end of the sentence right...


----------



## Roshini

SIYEMPRE NAMAN! hehehe. ok. Sankyu. Gomenasai.


----------



## wEi-wEi

irasshaimase!


----------



## Roshini

irasshaimase!???? What's that? I can understand japanese a little because my sister watches a lot of these anime and is very determined to learn their language. She can speak a little. Hehehe.


----------



## wEi-wEi

it's your welcome..

hehe! i like animes so much... that's why i know japanese.. and i'm studying it right now... it's easier than chinese.. hehe! kobayi!!!


----------



## Roshini

kobayi is japanese or tagalog? Its so much easier than chinese, believe me. How do we say, 'I can understand this language very little only.' in tagalog??


----------



## wEi-wEi

naiintindihan ko ang lenguahe na ito ng konti.
I can understand this language very little only

kobayi(japanese term for cute)
 hehe!


----------



## Roshini

Hey can you translate this song for me. Its another beautiful song. Here it is. :

Meron ba:

Isip ko ay gulo, 'di alam ang gagawin 
Kung ako'y iiwas at sa 'yo ay sasabihin 
Na ako sa 'yo'y may pagtingin 
'Di mo lang ito napapansin 

Copyright violation, the rest deleted. Please provide a link to the lyrics.



> No web pages or copyrighted or plagiarized content may be inserted into WordReference posts. Minor fair use excerpts from dictionaries such as a definition/translation or two is permitted. Other quotes of less than one paragraph (4 sentences) are permitted as well. All other forms of inserted content from press releases, newsletters, web pages, or any other copyrighted content placed into messages will be removed without exception. A link to the content is acceptable and appropriate.



Moreover, isn't it a different topic? New topics should be discussed in new threads.
 
What does meron ba mean by the way? Is it a question or a statement?


----------



## Roshini

what does meron ba mean? And how do I make sentences with it?


----------



## wEi-wEi

> Isip ko ay gulo, 'di alam ang gagawin
> Kung ako'y iiwas at sa 'yo ay sasabihin
> Na ako sa 'yo'y may pagtingin
> 'Di mo lang ito napapansin



My mind is so confused, don't know what to do
if i'm going to keep away and will tell to you
that i have feelings for you
you just didn't notice it

meron ba = does it have?
ex:
*meron ba siyang laruan? does he has some toys?*


----------



## Roshini

Here's more:

Meron bang makapagsasabi iniisip kita . At meron bang may alam na laging hinahanap ka. Kung ako naman ay iiwas, malalaman mo ba 
Na ako ay may lihim na pagsinta (lihim na pagsinta)...
 Translate this too, thanks in advance.


----------



## wEi-wEi

> Meron bang makapagsasabi iniisip kita . At meron bang may alam na laging hinahanap ka. Kung ako naman ay iiwas, malalaman mo ba
> Na ako ay may lihim na pagsinta (lihim na pagsinta)...



Can somebody tell that i'm thinking of you. And do they know that i was longing for you. If i'm to keep away will you know that i have feelings for you (secret feelings)...


----------



## Roshini

Last one, here it is.:

Alam mo ang ako'y mayro'n ding gustong sabihin, 'Wag ka na ('wag ka na) magtaka, 'pagkat mayro'ng aaminin, Na ako sa 'yo'y may pagtingin 
'Di mo rin ba ito napapansin.
 
Thanks alot.


----------



## wEi-wEi

> Alam mo ang ako'y mayro'n ding gustong sabihin, 'Wag ka na ('wag ka na) magtaka, 'pagkat mayro'ng aaminin, Na ako sa 'yo'y may pagtingin
> 'Di mo rin ba ito napapansin.



You know that i want to say something, don't be questioned, because i will tell you the truth, that i have feelings for you can't you notice it?


----------



## Roshini

Sankyu! I'll ask you more when you're online the next time. Sige, mag-ingat ka palagi ha.


----------



## Roshini

Oh ya, isn't 'wag ka na' means 'don't say like that' or 'don't say anything'?


----------



## wEi-wEi

don't say anything = wag ka ng magsalita

but "wag ka na" alone means "you're outcasting a certain person, you're pushing that person away..."


----------



## Roshini

ok thanks again. I will remember them. Thanks.


----------

